# I hear my microphone through my speakers constantly



## Serp

How do I turn off the instant playback of my mic?

If there is any noise at all the mic picks it up and plays it through my speakers/headphones.

I used to know how to do it on XP, but now I have VISTA and I can't find the option to mute the mic.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Double click the speaker icon in the notification bar (press the '<' arrow if you don't see it) and check "Mute" under "Microphone".


----------



## Serp

chibicitiberiu said:


> Double click the speaker icon in the notification bar (press the '<' arrow if you don't see it) and check "Mute" under "Microphone".



Yes, that is the normal way to do it in XP and before, but the mic option isn't in the Vista mixer. Or at least not mine.


----------



## Serp

Problem solved due to this link:

http://inicholas.net/2007/12/07/how-to-mute-microphone-in-windows-vista/


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

ah yes the power of search engines


----------



## Serp

thereckerdbraikr said:


> ah yes the power of search engines



Don't worry, I feel stupid for not just googling it first, lol.

BUT HEY, It just means I respect and trust the people on these forums enough to trust their advice first, consider it a compliment.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Than activate it from Options - Properties


----------



## Serp

chibicitiberiu said:


> Than activate it from Options - Properties



Okay, listen very closely.

WINDOWS VISTA NOT XP.
THERE IS NO OPTIONS-PROPERTIES IN THE MIXER ON VISTA.

Okay, thanks.


----------



## hhr

How did you set up your mic to your speakers using windows XP


----------

